# Kronos Cwc "style" Divers?



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone know where to get one of the above at a reasonable price?

Seemed to be a plethora of them a while back, but can only find 2 (both pvd - i want steel) on the bay and they seem to be twice as expensive as i remember them! Military Watch Mall used to be the main source but he only has the 2 pricey PVD finished examples. Anyone know of any where else to get them or some better search terms to use on the bay to find them?

Im after something like this:










(pic borrowed from the net)

Thanks


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi r00barb

Keep an eye in the sales forum on here, they turn up from time to time..

Here's mine, I think from memory I paid Â£30 for it..










It was actually on a leather Nato when it arrived..



















Sorry, I don't know where you would buy a new one.

Cheers, John


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

god!!!! ive had a dozen of these over the years  and MWM on ebay was the main source although there were a few other places that did them....i'll have a look on my saved sellers and see if there on there.....

and as john said, they were about Â£30 or Â£40 in the day.....dont think i paid more then about Â£45 new


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks guys - i remember them being about Â£40-Â£50 delivered but the only 2 i can currently find are Â£90!

I really like the case shape (i guess originally from the Heuer divers or the CWC issued pieces?), there are others im looking out for, Orsa Pro Divers, the CWC's (even more pricey though) and of course Roys own RLT diver........Rare as rocking hourse sh*t? More like rocking Unicorn sh*t!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2012)

Have a look out for the Ollech & Wajs K-2 or Ranger as well they Use a similar case as do Aristo!


----------



## MerlinShepherd (Sep 18, 2011)

Are you selling that leather Nato by any chance John?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2012)

There are two Ollech & Wajs Rangers on EBay at the moment!

You might be able to pick one of these up for a good price?


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks - saw the orange one, looked closer and realised it was the same case style, hadnt realised. Thanks for the heads up, am watching the black one too.

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2012)

Keeping an eye on them myself!

I'm a big fan of the case design and have a Heuer 980.006 and an O & W K-2(same case as Ranger but different dial) although they are very similar in shape and design and size the

K-2 seems to wear a little bigger I think it's as it's so shiny!


----------

